# Grilles



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Has anyone found any grilles (Billet, etc) for the front end? I can't seem to find any, and I definitely don't want those stickers!!! I've seen the stock for the two grille inserts from Pontiac, but I want something different. I've checked ssinserts and others without any luck. Any suggestions??
Thanks!!!


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

check out www.trexbillet.com they have a pretty cool billet combo


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd do the bottoms with the trex grilles but I donno about the top
I'll stick with the Auto-X grilles for the top IMO


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> I'd do the bottoms with the trex grilles but I donno about the top
> I'll stick with the Auto-X grilles for the top IMO


Did ya check out the GTO in there Photo Gallery? sweeet
I think there selling 'em for $150 for the bottom and $150 for the top
both for $300 not really bad, but don't quote me!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

yea I think the bottoms look really sweet!!!!
might have to dip into the LT Header/cam fund to buy a lower billet grille:cool


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input!!! I think all three are not to my liking. I think just the bottom one would look best. Plus, if you get rid of the top two, you eliminate a GTO logo. 
Thanks everyone!!
BB


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

GTO 400, where can I find the 'Auto X' grilles for the top??


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

BBlackGoat05 said:


> GTO 400, where can I find the 'Auto X' grilles for the top??


 Have ya tried Ebay? They would be my best guess, I'm not sure what the dealerships are selling 'em for tho. Personally I think anything over $200 for plastic grilles is crazy! but oh well, I guess it's the gotta have it factor ya gotta pay for same as that friggin' gauge pod w/ gauges:willy:


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

GasTiresandOil said:


>



Those are sweet! Any idea where to get them?


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

BBlackGoat05 said:


> GTO 400, where can I find the 'Auto X' grilles for the top??


http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....e=GT1003&Product_Count=11&Category_Code=GTEXT
I really like the Auto-X! Looks sweeet!


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Chief D said:


> http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....e=GT1003&Product_Count=11&Category_Code=GTEXT
> I really like the Auto-X! Looks sweeet!


You can get them for about $40 cheaper through ebay. It is a "buy now" item.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

$194.99 at Fred Beans

The lowest prices for any GM products are usally at Fred Beans

http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...70199&make=28&model=Gto&year=2004&catalogid=2


ebays buy it now is $249 right now


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

ok these are the recessed ones right? Fred has like no pictures.. I just want to make sure I'm ordering the right part and not the same thing I already have..


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

And if Fred doesn't have it my prices are the same if not cheaper.....:cheers


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I really want to know where to get the inserts from GasTiresandOil's post... cusotom fabricated?


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> I really want to know where to get the inserts from GasTiresandOil's post... custom fabricated?



 Yes, all three were. 6160 machined 1/4" aluminum with the stock modified grilles as the perimeter for the top honeycombs.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

any chance you'd do the same mod if someone sent you their upper grilles and also fab the lower? How much?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Greg(Gastiresandoil) wouldn't tell us where he got emm done.....
How you been greg???
you down for a domestic cruise sometime when it gets clear round the BAY?


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Greg(Gastiresandoil) wouldn't tell us where he got emm done.....
> How you been greg???
> you down for a domestic cruise sometime when it gets clear round the BAY?



Joe, I could tell you where I had them done, but I don't think it would do any good. I had a friend mill these for me as a favor in which he was hansomely paid for.

The whole year of Bay Area events have been planned out. Let me know if you have a weekend here and there open. From March until October, there aren't too many weekends open.


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

Check out RaceMesh Precision Grilles - they offer both lower intake & upper kidney (auto-x) grilles for the GTO! :cheers 









:cool


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

oooooooooohhh now those are nice!!! I like the Auto-x grilles
Yo YELLGTO what's their site


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

707GTOLS2 said:


> oooooooooohhh now those are nice!!! I like the Auto-x grilles
> Yo YELLGTO what's their site


:agree 

Check em out at www.racemeshgrilles.com


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanx Bro!!!:seeya: :cool


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I was about to jump right on the autocross racemesh + lower for $270 until i realized you had to provide your own autocross grilles. That pushes the price up substantially. It seems it shouldn't be too dificult to fab a race mesh grille to be put in place of the stock kidney grilles and zip tied in place, and i would think for less than $135.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Any way to see these exact grills on the car?


YellGTO said:


> :agree
> 
> Check em out at www.racemeshgrilles.com


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

rippinbyu said:


> Any way to see these exact grills on the car?


I have talked to the manufacturer and this is whats happening.

QUOTE: 
"Not unless a local ( S.F. Bay Area ) GTO owner would offer their car for the fitting and photo shoot - Any VOLUNTEERS?

This set is soon being shipped back to the owner along with a matching lower intake RaceMesh unit. The customer has agreed to provide us with photos."


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> I was about to jump right on the autocross racemesh + lower for $270 until i realized you had to provide your own autocross grilles. That pushes the price up substantially. It seems it shouldn't be too dificult to fab a race mesh grille to be put in place of the stock kidney grilles and zip tied in place, and i would think for less than $135.


In talking with the manufacturer.......

QUOTE:

"RaceMesh will only be offering the Auto-X RaceMesh Kidney units. To offer the stock units as suggested ( "fab a race mesh grille to be put in place of the stock kidney grilles and zip tied in place" ) is not something RaceMesh Precision Grilles would want to offer, because of the sub-standard resulting appearance it would create."


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Yo YELLGTO
I'll do it, I'm From the SF Bay Area
Keep me posted on what they want to do


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Yo YELLGTO
> I'll do it, I'm From the SF Bay Area
> Keep me posted on what they want to do


They said to give them a call (number is on the website) to arrange the test fit / photo shoot. They are in the East Bay - Contra Costa County.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

No Prob Ill make some time to contact them this week


----------



## YellGTO (Feb 8, 2006)

............sorry for re-birth of the thread.................

I see that RaceMesh now offers the kidneys and hood scoops for our goats. :cheers


----------

